# watermelon from seeds



## VeggieAnn (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. My mother found a few watermelon seeds in basement so she wants to grow it in our garden. However, I am not sure if it will sprout now..Isn't it too late? We have also a greenhouse so maybe conditions in there will be sufficient? How long does it take to sprout? Every tip is worth weight in gold!!


----------

